# Digestive Issue...



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

This is going to be nasty but I just wanted to know if this happens to anyone elses hav...So Ninja has been eating hair off the floor. When he went to poop I saw hair in his poop. Then again today I saw it but it was sort of hanging there and he kept trying to go like he was constipated. I know VERY GROSS uke: 
Otherwise he has been acting normal so I'm not too worried, but I still made a vet's appointment monday because he's due for a heartworm test. Is this something I should be too concerned about? Does anyone else's hav do this?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja said:


> This is going to be nasty but I just wanted to know if this happens to anyone elses hav...So Ninja has been eating hair off the floor. When he went to poop I saw hair in his poop. Then again today I saw it but it was sort of hanging there and he kept trying to go like he was constipated. I know VERY GROSS uke:
> Otherwise he has been acting normal so I'm not too worried, but I still made a vet's appointment monday because he's due for a heartworm test. Is this something I should be too concerned about? Does anyone else's hav do this?


How much hair are we talking about?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Eww. No, I've never seen a hairball and I'd be pretty grossed out, too. I'd ask the vet about it at the heartworm appt. and find out where he is finding the hair to eat.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Dave- Just a strand of hair. 

I'm definitely going to ask the vet on Monday. The groomer recently told me she constantly has to clean around him as she's trimming his hair because he'll try and eat it. Could this be an OCD thing?

I just read now online that there are worms that can look like hair. That has me FREAKING OUT!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

When you go to the vet on Monday you might want to bring a stool sample in to be checked. I wouldn't worry too much if it was just one strand or two of hair that you saw. I'm sure your vet will check him over and put your mind to rest. Let us know what he says!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know that Natalie has talked about her two getting hairballs from time to time. Hopefully she'll chime in.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Misty will eat hair if I let her. She will take it out of the trash. I now after grooming but it in the main trash outside. I am freaked out about her getting bezoar, yuck. Sometimes if they are chewing on themselves they will swallow hair.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

He went normally today so hopefully it's out of him.

Robbie, Ninja also goes into the garbage for hair. I have to watch him constantly. Our garbage is in the lower drawer under the kitchen sink and one day I caught him opening the drawer. I think he's obsessed with it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja said:


> Dave- Just a strand of hair.
> 
> I'm definitely going to ask the vet on Monday. The groomer recently told me she constantly has to clean around him as she's trimming his hair because he'll try and eat it. Could this be an OCD thing?
> 
> I just read now online that there are worms that can look like hair. That has me FREAKING OUT!!


I doubt OCD ,dogs will try to eat anything. Some more than others. This is a case where simply keeping it clean and away from her is the easiest approach. Even if it takes some extra effort by the groomer. Dogs can get hair balls but nothing like cats.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah with Misty I keep it away and yes she is my little chow hound.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sissy trys to eat everything including hair, dustballs, etc....Smokey does not......think it's more a personality thing lol


----------

